
The Mathematics of Election Fraud - tmaila
http://akarlin.com/2011/12/measuring-churovs-beard/
======
tmaila
In the aftermath of 2016 presidential elections academics and activists are
calling for audit of the election results in key battleground states. In 2011
Russian Duma election similar allegations of vote tampering were raised. In
these elections data scientists were able to show using statistical methods
that at very high likelihood the election results were tampered by adding fake
votes for the winning party. I would like to see similar analysis for the 2016
U.S. presidential elections. However it doesn't seem that the raw vote counts
for each candidate and the total number of registered voters are readily
available at polling site level, especially together with information on what
kind of voting machines were used and if paper trail was recorded from site to
site. Does anyone know if such raw data is available publicly for further
statistical analysis by the data science community.

